# how long before your first period after the pill?



## qwk

just curious! we are planning to TTC after my first real period after the pill (i.e., so not the withdrawal bleed that will come right after i take my list pill, but the period AFTER that one). So I am trying to figure out how long it will be before I get that first period! :D Thanks!


----------



## booflebump

I've just got AF, and my cycle length was 29 days, which is about normal for me x


----------



## StephBord

I got pregnant straight off the pill, so I didn't get a period, but I know for sure it took me four weeks to ovulate.


----------



## Princess_LV

Hiya, I came off it in June ready to try in Oct... Got my first "real" period 32 days after withdrawal bleed, but have been very erratic since then and have still not levelled out. Good job we ended up deciding to wait a little longer as it has gotten to the stage now when I never know when to expect it! Everyone is different though, and you may be fine, just try to remember not to stress if you don't go straight back to "normal" as that can affect your cycle in itself. Good luck! X


----------



## Guppy051708

i got pregnant the first cycle after stopping BCP, so i never had a period. We MCed around 8 weeks though :sad1: Waited till i have 1 AF and then tried again. I hear many women are fertile mertiles the very first cycle off the pill...im not sure i would recomend it seeing how i MCed though....but it could take as much as 1-6 months (but usually by 3 months) to get AF.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi!
I've heard lots of stories about how it can take up to six months for real af to reappear after bcp so I was prepared for long wait when I came off pill in nov. It came after 29 days tho so was thrilled. (this is probably about the same as it was before i went on bcp ten looooong yrs ago!) And judging by cramping the last few days it looks like I'm getting ready to ov which means it'll be about 29 days again this cycle, yay!!! Really didn't expect to get back to regular cycles so soon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It took me 6 months to have a period after the w/d bleed. :( Hope it isn't that long for you!! I got pregnant 1 month after that :)


----------



## Strawberries

I had mine 28ish days later, which is normal for me.


----------



## moomin_troll

I finished my pack, had my first period which u normally got in the 7 day break and dtd 10 days after my period and I got pregnant first go. But I think we were just lucky as sometimes it can take 6 months for ur periods to sort themselves out after coming off the pill


----------



## k32

It seems to vary hugely for different people, and unfortunately from what I've heard other people say there doesn't seem to be any way to predict whether you will be someone who starts again quickly or slowly. I had been taking the pill for 7 years but started again quite quickly. I was 36 days after my withdrawal bleed, and then over about 6 months it has lowered to 30/31 days and is pretty constant at that at the moment... Hopefully yours will be nice and quick for you! :D


----------



## qwk

thank you ladies for all your stories!!

i am of course hoping to have my period back very quickly. it has been sooo long since i was not on hormonal birth control (about 8.5 years I think), but before that, i had very regular periods (around a month each time), NEVER missed a cycle, etc. so hopefully it will turn quickly!!! thanks again!!


----------



## Littleleo11

I was on microgynon for 12 years and I'm sure I was pretty regular before that. After withdrawal bleed mines returned pretty normal Right away (31 days then 32 days the last 2 cycles). We started TTC right away but no luck yet. I've got a CBFM for this cycle so fingers crossed...


----------



## biliboi2

I was on cerazette so didnt get a withdrawal bleed. My af returned four weeks after taking the last pill. I was also on BC for 11 years.


----------



## Star7890

Im waiting to see also! Cycle day 1 was on the 3rd Jan so I am now on day 13... Im excited to see what my body is going to do on its own for once! xx


----------



## fumbles

I think guppy has a good point, I've heard that girls can be fertile mertles after coming off the pill. Also when I stopped my pill, after withdrawal bleed I def ovulated that cycle and lasted 29 days, but my second cycle was much longer and i don't think i ovulated. On to cycle three now, so lets see what happens!

Trying straight after the pill maybe worth a shot!


----------



## belle254

I came off cerazette recently cuz I was sick of having hormones rushing around , lowering my sex drive etc. Took 3 weeks from the last pill for a proper period to arrive! Was expecting it to take longer :) x


----------



## broodyhen

I stopped taking my pill July, had w/d bleed. Then one normal period in August and then nothing for 5 months. Still waiting for it to come! Hope it will be soon. Feel like my body is broken.


----------



## topsy

I came off cerazette on the 19th dec, and 27 days after i got my AF, I also wasn't expecting It to return so quickly, but glad it did, now i just hope it settles into a pattern. I have been on it just over 2 years. my cycles were every 26-29 days before :)
Good luck xxx


----------



## Twag

I came off my Pill in October (after being on it for 12 years) and since then my cycle seems to be pretty consistent at 24 days! that seems quite a quick cycle though so I am a little worried!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi,

I also got pregnant the first month after coming off the pill, but miscarried. This time when I came off it, I waited 29 days for my normal AF to return after my "withdrawal" bleed


----------



## purrl

Thanks for all of the input ladies. I wouldn't know where else to look!


----------



## glowworm00

I ame off pill 24th may had withdrawal the same as I normally would have and it has taken 45 days to get a period which lasted 3 days! I was do worried about not having a period but eventually my body has decided to do something! X


----------



## comotion89

my question is also related to this!! I came off bcp in June had my withdrawal bleed July 2nd for 6 days , it's now the 17th of July and I'm having spotting??? its fresh blood in small amounts argh!!!! how can I bleed again 2 weeks later or isit summit else???

thanks in advance


----------



## Selene

I got mine after 32 days (just like before the pill, even though I took it for 7 years).


----------

